# Copier / lire n'importe quel film sur l'ipad



## thierry_b (24 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je compte bientôt m'acheter un Ipad Air.

Apparemment, ça a l'air impossible de lire des films depuis un disque dur externe usb vers l'Ipad Air donc je me demandais s'il y avait un moyen de copier n'importe quel film depuis un mac sur l'ipad ou si on est obligés de passer par une synchronisation avec iTunes ce qui pourrait limiter le type de vidéos que l'on pourrait copier.

Pour la lecture avec VLC, je me pose pas de soucis, mais je voulais être sûr de pouvoir réussir à copier n'importe quel fichier dessus.

Par wifi entre le mac et l'ipad, je me fais pas de soucis, mais je pensais plus à un cas de vacances où j'aurai mon Macbook air, ipad et disque dur externe avec moi sans avoir de wifi par exemple.

Merci.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (24 Juin 2014)

Tu peux lire tout les types de fichiers sur l'iPad en passant par une copie par iTunes dans des appli qui le permettent. En connexion direct ce n'est pas (encore) possible.
Tu peux aussi ajouter tes films à iTunes qui les convertira dans un format adéquat pour l'iPad, mais ça prend plus de temps.
Pour ma part j'utilise ace player qui lit tout type de vidéo et qui permet aussi de lire les films en wifi sur la freebox ou la time capsule.
De nouveaux types de disques dures intègrent une batterie et une connexion wifi pour pouvoir tout lire partout depuis l'iPad mais il faut faire attention à la compatibilité des fichiers vidéo. .mp4 toujours supporté mais le reste pas toujours.


----------



## thierry_b (24 Juin 2014)

Merci


----------



## lineakd (25 Juin 2014)

thierry_b a dit:
			
		

> mais je pensais plus à un cas de vacances où j'aurai mon Macbook air,  ipad et disque dur externe avec moi sans avoir de wifi par exemple.


@thierry_b, en créant un réseau wifi ad hoc avec ton macbook air. Ou simplement de transférer le fichier vidéo du disque dur vers l'ipad. En connectant l'ipad sur le macbook air en usb, le disque dur sur l'ordi puis il ne reste plus qu'à te servir du logiciel goodreaderusb pour le transfert de fichiers.


----------



## thierry_b (25 Juin 2014)

Merci beaucoup. L'application fonctionne sans avoir besoin de jailbreak ? 

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lineakd (26 Juin 2014)

@thierry_b, oui, le logiciel goodreaderusb permet le transfert des fichiers dans l'app goodreader qui est sur la tablette.


----------

